# Gwyrch Castle, Abergele 2015



## Ghostbusta (Apr 6, 2015)

> Gwrych Castle was erected between 1819 and 1825. The castle was also used as a training venue for the English World Middleweight boxing champion Randolph Turpin in the early 1950s. In the early 60s it was an occasional venue for the famous motorcycle Dragon Rally and in the 70s it was used as a centre for medieval re-enactments.
> 
> The castle was last open to the public in 1985. Thereafter, it started to decline. It was bought in 1989 by an American businessman however his plans to renovate the building were not carried out. As a result, the castle was extensively looted and vandalised, becoming little more than a derelict shell. - more on wiki




Our visit was very foggy and we were unsure if we were in the right location until getting very close. Visibility was poor but it turned out to be a great place. 


Here is the main staircase as it appeared in the 1960's:







And this is how they sit in 2015:







More pictures below:


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice.that looks a real beautiful place there.


----------



## Ghostbusta (Apr 6, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice.that looks a real beautiful place there.



Its a really nice place. I'll definitely head back on a sunny day to see it from a distance as I think I missed out there! Its such a shame that something like this goes to waste, there are plans to have a cafe near by according to internet reports. I hope it can be pulled off!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 6, 2015)

I think the weather suits the location well, creating the right atmosphere. Love the before and after photos. Really like these.


----------



## Big C (Apr 6, 2015)

Like tumble1 says, I reckon you were pretty lucky with the weather, it makes it look amazing....
Lovely looking place, nice one.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 6, 2015)

Great set there. Deffo on my list that one.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 6, 2015)

This is one I want to tick off.
I think the fog adds to the "fairytaleeyness" nice work!


----------



## brickworx (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow, fog is a great backdrop to this place for sure, love it, cheers


----------



## CovertUrbex (Apr 7, 2015)

Definitely got the perfect weather for a site like this, The first photo really puts things in to perspective! Cheers


----------



## smiler (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks a lovely place for a wander around, you made a great job of the pics, Thanks


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 7, 2015)

Blazing sunshine when we visited here....The fog has deffo worked in your favor, and nice to see


----------



## shrapnel (Apr 7, 2015)

You did a great job conveying the creepiness in your shots - although I think the fog and memories of the Silent Hill games help


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2015)

Amazing the transformation from the 60,s.Brilliant photos the mist really enhances the scene.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 7, 2015)

Ghostbusta said:


> Its a really nice place. I'll definitely head back on a sunny day to see it from a distance as I think I missed out there! Its such a shame that something like this goes to waste, there are plans to have a cafe near by according to internet reports. I hope it can be pulled off!



A really nice, atmospheric set here - you actually picked a fabulous day and thus got a really unusual set of images. Much better than the usual 'sun bleached' lot you normally see. Actually I think this place looks far better as a picturesque ruin, than it did in the mid 70's then it looked what it really was - an OTT mockery of the true, and very beautiful Welsh fortifications.


----------



## krela (Apr 7, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> an OTT mockery of the true, and very beautiful Welsh fortifications.



Which is presumably why the American bought it, as what he thought was an extremely authentic welsh castle... rammed full of quality welsh features.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2015)

Passed this on the way to Llandudno three years ago! Stunning pics


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 9, 2015)

That's a fantastic set of shots, loved looking at them, would've liked to see how they turned out in B&W.


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow! what an atmosphere that place must have had! LOVE the moody foggy pictures. i would love to visit this place.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Those externals in the mist are amazing! 
Stunning location, thanks for sharing a lovely set of photos!


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 9, 2015)

Nothing like a ruined gothic castle in the mist - nice one!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 10, 2015)

Brilliant shots, been here many times but not in the mist, that really turns it up to 11 !!!


----------



## Dhavilland (May 18, 2015)

Stunning photos, if I had the money I'd buy it. Being a carpenter and joiner and building surveyor I feel like taking a big stick to the owner's and give them a good beating for leaving the place in this state.


----------



## Lissielise (May 24, 2015)

Wow what an amazing place, thank you so much for sharing! Seeing the before and after of the stairs is very interesting as well, would love to see more of that! Fabulous!


----------



## QueerBait90 (Jul 4, 2015)

Amazing photos of an amazing looking place. What a change from the 60s. 
But am I the only one that noticed the seriously creepy face in the bottom window of the 5th photo?!


----------

